# LAWN TRACTOR EXTENDER HITCH



## mpoland33 (Apr 1, 2018)

I have a JD X360 54" deck and recently got a bagger put on it. Now, I have a difficult time putting the utility cart on without taking everything off...huge hassle.

does anyone recommend or know of any way to make an extender to put the utility cart a bit out away from the bagger?


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

https://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200448975_200448975

I use this hitchin post. It helps. If you need it farther than that you might try.

https://www.amazon.com/FERAL-Performance-Spread-Eagle-3-Way/dp/B018VAMDHI/ref=pd_lpo_vtph_263_tr_img_2?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=BSMXB0E08B8508EEAVCA


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

I use this ELITEWILL Universal Lawn Garden Tractor Hitch Tow Receiver Support Brace KIT on my JD X300. I like how it bolts to the back plate to help limit the bend on the bottom lip. You can use it with a tow ball as well. It raises the connection point which levels the small utility trailer I move around with the JD. My yard cart has a ball hitch option as well.


----------

